

Ask HN: What's the best way to compete with same names in Google search - markwaldron

I&#x27;ll be brief; I&#x27;m trying to get my Github, Portfolio website, LinkedIn, Twitter, etc to the first page when you Google my name. Unfortunately for me, I happen to share my name with quite a few other individuals, of varying professions, but many seem to be quite successful. I&#x27;ve researched quite a bit about SEO; it seems backlinks help a lot. What are some other ways that I can improve my ranking in Google search? What is the timeline on how quickly it can be accomplished? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;markewaldron.com
======
troymc
I see you've included your middle initial in your domain name. At least I
think that's what you're doing. (Is 'E' your middle initial?)

If that's what you're doing (including your middle initial, like Arthur C.
Clarke), then you need to be consistent. Use your middle initial with your
name everywhere online, so everyone online (including Google), knows you as
Mark E. Waldron. Make it your online identifier in all your profiles
everywhere. Also, include the 'E' in the <title> tag for your home page.

There are some websites and web services which can give you suggestions on
minor changes that might help your search engine ranking. There are even books
about SEO. Good luck!

I don't know if this matters to search engines, but I found it frustrating
waiting for your home page to load, and for all the animations to finish.
Maybe skip all the fancy animations.

